# Wine alternative



## johnmfcosta (Jan 16, 2019)

Good Morning.

I do not know if this is the right area for the subject. I apologize if I am wrong.

I have a web application in Delphi that is run by an .exe file.
To run on Freebsd, I'm using wine along with Xorg. It turns out that I'm having some compatibility issues with a print component. This incompatibility does not occur in Windows, just when I run in FreeBSD by Wine.

My question is if there is any alternative tool for Wine, so I test if the problem is just a component incompatibility with wine or if it is a problem in the application.

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2019)

As far as I know there are no alternatives.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 16, 2019)

You could try fpc/lazarus and test a native build. Usually going multi-platform and multi-compiler shakes out a lot of bugs.


----------



## felselva (Jan 16, 2019)

Virtualbox? Takes more space, but it's "cleaner" in the sense that you won't have a bunch of components installed separately, and you won't have to deal with mysterious bugs that might appear due the compatibility layer.


----------



## tommiie (Jan 16, 2019)

felselva said:


> Virtualbox? Takes more space, but it's "cleaner" in the sense that you won't have a bunch of components installed separately, and you won't have to deal with mysterious bugs that might appear due the compatibility layer.



But with VirtualBox or similar technologies (KVM, VMware...) you will have an additional OS to maintain and patch.


----------



## olli@ (Jan 16, 2019)

Wine is the only “Windows emulator” that mimics the environment and API for Windows executables to run. (There have been other attempts, but none of them comes even close to Wine.)

You can, of course, install Windows inside a VM (like VirtualBox, bhyve, whatever) and run your binary on top of that. But that won't help the OP because he wants to find out if there is a compatibility issue with a certain component.

Regarding the “print component”: What exactly does that man? And what exactly is the issue?
This is just a guess, but if the problem relates to accessing a printer from a Windows application within Wine, make sure you have configured CUPS correctly, because Wine uses CUPS as a back-end for printing. See this section in the Wine user guide for more information.


----------



## aragats (Jan 16, 2019)

There are two variants of wine: emulators/i386-wine and emulators/wine. I always have better luck with the former – 32-bit version.


----------

